# LGB starter engine



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have an Engine that was in a started set #72441 and I would like to switch to DCC. It is a Marklin 11035096 with a Marklin coal car 11035290.
I have NCE DCC Power Pro 10 Amp system that I use for my USA engine. I don't know which decoder and sound system to get for the LGB engine. Here is a picture of the circuit board on the engine and from the manual. Any help would be appreciated. I don't know a lot about wiring this up. 

Thank you,
Steven


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That board is made to take the LGB 55021 plug in decoder. No sound. lgb put a sound unit in the tender.
I have this engine and put a DCC sound decoder in the engine plus one extra power pickup on the tender rear axle. I did add wiring for the speaker (visiton FRS7) and removed the tender weight as this speaker was enough weight. The original 5 pin cable I just used the track power and light connections.


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> That board is made to take the LGB 55021 plug in decoder. No sound. lgb put a sound unit in the tender.
> I have this engine and put a DCC sound decoder in the engine plus one extra power pickup on the tender rear axle. I did add wiring for the speaker (visiton FRS7) and removed the tender weight as this speaker was enough weight. The original 5 pin cable I just used the track power and light connections.


Will that decoder work with my NCE Power Pro 10 and what sound decoder would I use?
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want sound then you probably want to get an all in one decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Zimo decoders and these will work on all DCC systems. For small engines you can use the HO decoders as Zimo specs on their HO decoders are at least 30 volts and the MX645P22 has 1.8 amp current rating, but only 1 input line (choose chuff or bell or whistle). One version of the large scale decoders comes with super caps on the decoder and had 6 amp rating plus 10 watt audio. These have 3 input lines.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that most decoders now on the market will work on all 'modern' DCC systems.


----------

